# JBL CF 100 power recomendations



## v75vette (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello all, I don't do a lot of posting on here. I still have a lot to learn.

Here's my question. I've got two JBL CF 100s... here's the specs

3 Way Floor standing
Crossover Frequencies 1400Hz/7KHz
Frequency Response 39Hz to 20KHz
Sensitivity (1 Watt/1 meter) 94dB
Nominal Impedance 8 Ohms
Recommended Amplifier 10 to 175 Watts

I'd like to be able to set these up to throw out some decent sound. I've never really ventured into a lot of so I'm not really sure of a decent lower priced amp or how to set it up. I'd like a CD player that I can hook it up with as well as my computer. I really have no idea what I’ll need for this. It'll probably be mostly used in my room or for parties. I don't think they're anywhere powerful enough to do any other sort of sound for performances or anything other than monitoring. 

Also what do people think of these speakers. 

Thanks


----------



## kovacika (Jan 10, 2007)

You will need either an amp with RCA inputs or a mixer. A mixer will probably be a better way to go because you will get more volume. Im not sure what amps have RCA inputs, but Crown makes good lower price amps (XLS Series). The XLS 202 or 402 would be plenty to power those. As for a mixer, you can get a small behringer for under 50 bucks.

Or maybe easier for you, would be to get a home sterio reciever, since youll only be doing music and wire 1/4/nl4/bannana(whichever your speaker has) plugs on to the end of a wire. Then a cd player would plug right in(via RCA cables), and you would need an 1/8 inch to RCA adapter for the computer

oops, sorry didnt realize these were home speakers, the second part of my answer is what you want. Technics makes gear that last forever, one of their reciever would work quite nicely


----------



## soundlight (Jan 10, 2007)

Denon, JBL/Harman, Technics, and Kenwood are all good brands for home audio recievers, check out some of them on Amazon [URL='http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_n_7/105-9056898-4201201?ie=UTF8&rh=n%3A172282%2Cn%3A1065836%2Cn%3A281053%2Cn%3A172561&page=1"]here.[/URL]


----------



## v75vette (Jan 10, 2007)

You see that's kinda the thing. I've never really done sound. But am looking to help out the local schools smaller productions. I've worked with powered speakers before, but that's it. 

So if these speakers could work for an application of say 150-250 people. I'd like to be able to transfer them using the same amps. 

What do you think?

Scott


----------



## PhantomD (Jan 10, 2007)

I can recommend Technics as great, long-lasting gear - we use one to drive some monitors in the booth.

I believe Technics is Yamaha's DJ brand gear.


----------



## soundlight (Jan 10, 2007)

Nope, Technics is Panasonic's brand, if I read the website connections correctly. Foreign Technics websites use a Panasonic site prefix.

And to the original question: who says that you can't run PA speakers off of a receiver? If you want to go fancy, get a Bogen commercial mixer/amp with some mic inputs (Gold Seal Series?). I've actually seen those at radio shack before, but not the gold series, probably the classic series or some consumer Bogen gear.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 11, 2007)

soundlight said:


> Nope, Technics is Panasonic's brand, if I read the website connections correctly. Foreign Technics websites use a Panasonic site prefix.



Hijack (apologies). Yeah, Technics is high end Panasonic. Both are part of Matsushita Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. Similar to the way that Toyota & Lexus have the same parent. Teac and Tascam is another example more relevant to the industry.


----------



## kovacika (Jan 11, 2007)

Do you want to use the speakers for live sound (school productions) or just the amp?

If you want to use the speakers im not really sure how that would work. Normally I would say that they wouldnt have enough power to do much more than a very small room, but i have never tried.

As for a reciever, you would not want to use this with PA speakers. most recievers arent built to put out that kind of power. The power supply and capacitors are just too small. Maybe if you got a really high power reciever you could do small stuff, but im not really sure.

If you want to use both the reciever and the speakers it may work for smaller applications, but it wont be ideal.


----------



## v75vette (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah, It'll probably just stay in my room then. So a reciever, ipod jack to an amp to the speakers. That's what I'm looking at then right?


----------



## kovacika (Jan 12, 2007)

Sounds good. the reciever will be all RCA inputs so for the ipod youll need a 1/8" to RCA adapter. Pretty much everything else such as CD players tape decks etc will be RCA to begin with (That is, the stuff you find at REX or Best Buy will be).


----------

